
Disruption Is About Your Business Model, Not Your Technology - Chikodi
http://prtipsforstartups.com/disruption-business-model/
======
rk17
I basically disagree with the article, here is why:

Although it's true that disruption is not always caused by technology - you
could argue that the Sears mail-order catalogue system was a disruption
through the business/distribution model -, many disruptions like the radio,
the internet, the smartphone etc. have been made possible by technology.

There is also a third area of disruption; namely in product design. Simply
making a new consumption paradigm feasible (lack of frustration in use) for
the majority of people can cause a shift in the market. Which is very
profitable. Ask the guys at Apple.

I really still do like my Ipod, even though I don't have it anymore.

So I think the article paints a misleadingly simplified picture.

